# PSD/TIFF Manipulation?



## TheFusion (27. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

mein Ziel ist es eine vorhandene .psd Datei mit Ebenen, Text usw. einzulesen und zumindest die Textebenen zu bearbeiten, also einen anderen Text einzufügen.
Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man .psd auch als .tif abspeichern kann, mit allen Ebenen etc. noch vorhanden. 

Gibt es ein Framework für Java oder andere Sprachen, dass soetwas ermöglicht?

Danke


----------

